# 28 cores Dual socket build (Project Boobs) (Completed)



## alucasa (Mar 27, 2017)

In my whole life, I've built 3 dual socket machines for my own usage.

The first one was a dual opteron rig. (Whooping 4cores!!!!)
The second one was AMD 4x4 platform.
The third was dual socket 771.

So, it's been a loooooooooooooooong time.

This thing will be for CPU rendering and, due to budget limitations, I can't buy everything at once. And I am watching sales.

*CPU:* *It will be E-5 2683v3 x 2.*



 


*CPU heatsinks:* ARCTIC Freezer i11 x 2. I use one and they are proven to work well for its relatively small size. Additionally, two large heatsinks have a risk of touching each other.


*Mobo:* *Supermicro MBD-X10DAL-I-O*







*RAM:*






*Case:* Fractal Define C - Window






*PSU: *EVGA SuperNOVA 750 https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438025

PSU is tricky to choose because I do not want to use converters or splitters. So I have to choose one with two CPU plugs. 24 + 8 + 8 is not a common config. My current PSU doesn't have the extra (2nd) 8pin. The one I linked above does come with 24 + 8 + 8. There are few more in the same price range.


*GPU: *What I have which is PNY 1060 6GB


*Rig testing with 1 CPU and 760 GTX*






*Final setup with 2 CPUs and 1060 6GB GTX*


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2017)

alucasa said:


> In my whole life, I've built 3 dual socket machines for my own usage.
> 
> The first one was a dual opteron rig. (Whooping 4cores!!!!)
> The second one was AMD 4x4 platform.
> ...



Subscribed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

This is shaping up to be the best boob job ever


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2017)

A change of plan. I went for the 2nd CPU first because it seems overall stock for E5-2683v3 CPU is dwindling. I fear the price will go up even more in 3 months of time, so I chose to get the CPU first.

Will post a picture of CPU when it arrives. I chose the seller I bought the first CPU from despite of his higher price. It was a matter of trust.

FYI, a search link to ebay on 2683v3 cpu

And this is the seller I bought the both CPUs from. Not ES, not QS, but OEM CPU.http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-Xeon-E...199835?hash=item4d5443a01b:g:S0wAAOSwFGNWTefD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2017)

Subbing with a booby joke



Q: When was the last time most geeks  touched a warm breast?


 A: In a KFC bucket


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2017)

Jesus the prices have gone up I got my 2683V4 for $350 they are $520+ now that is nuts.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Jesus the prices have gone up I got my 2683V4 for $350 they are $520+ now that is nuts.



Same. I bought first one at 350. Stock is going out and I think sellers are matching prices with Ryzen 1800X which has identical performance. I just could not afford to wait 3 months. Who knows how high it will go once stock gets thin.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Same. I bought first one at 350. Stock is going out and I think sellers are matching prices with Ryzen 1800X which has identical performance. I just could not afford to wait 3 months. Who knows how high it will go once stock gets thin.



Luckily I only need the one chip on my little mini-ITX box and the term need is used very lightly here.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2017)

So, the CPU is here. In fact, I swapped out the CPU to see whether it works. I am typing from the new CPU in the rig. Everything checks out.

I am glad that I got the 2nd CPU first because its price on Ebay has gone up and now I'd need to pay 660 CAD. I'd be kicking myself in nuts if I didn't buy the 2nd CPU first.

More updates soon, hopefully.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2017)

*alucasa* 

You slipped up with Photo (missed Opportunity )

i would have (seeing you have named this Build)
used a Bra as back drop with one CPU per Cup.... yeh i'm like that


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

How about these boobies?





For you @dorsetknob


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 5, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> How about these boobies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears those are not made of silicone


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> It appears those are not made of silicone


Well yeah.  Have to err on the side of cautious since it is TPU. Wouldn't want to get a mod after myself.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 5, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> It appears those are not made of silicone


they are certainly Team Blue


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2017)

Who's been chewing on that right-hand side Xeon IHS?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Who's been chewing on that right-hand side Xeon IHS?



They all come like that. I don't know what they did with them but they work flawlessly. Personally though? I think the Chinese made these. They all come battered. The photo doesn't show it well though. Unless it is stated as "Grade A", they will look battered. But then a grade A chip won't be sold for 400USD.

Anyway, the case has finally been decided and has been ordered.
Despite of what I wrote at the beginning, I ultimately chose NZXT S340 Matte black/blue. I was going to choose Fractal but something about its appearance did not please me. Additionally, NZXT is 20 dollars cheaper here. I used a $100 Amazon gift card to buy it with free shipping which itself additionally saved 15 bucks. It's out of stock on Amazon though. ETA is late April but it should get here earlier than that.

Mobo will be Supermicro but I have to wait until April 15th at which point my CC balance will be for May bill. That is when I will buy it.

As for RAM, I think I will purchase 2nd hand RAM from Ebay. Hynix HMA41GR7MFR4N-TF is on sale for 87 CAD on Ebay and that RAM is on QVL list for the motherboard. With shipping, it's 95 CAD. If I buy something similar in Canada, it's 100 ~ 110 CAD with 13% TAX AND shipping of 10. The downside of buying it on Ebay is slow shipping.

Finally, I've been thinking about CPU cooling. From my past experience with building dual socket rigs, the inside gets really cramped with 2 CPU coolers.
So, I am thinking a Cooler Master Hyper 212 on right CPU and CORSAIR Hydro Series H55 on left CPU. This method will also reduce overall # of fans in the case by one. It could work.

Finally (for real), I hope the standoffs on the NZXT case are removeable. I have conflicting reports on this.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

What's the rig going to be used for? 
I don't think 2 Xeon's will make your Pr0n collection go any faster


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been an amatuer Blender artist for about 5 years now.

So, Blender mainly. (CPU Rendering) I also use Terragen. GPU rendering ain't really an option due to low vRAM.

Blender can use up to 64 threads, so this is pretty much maxing it.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I've been an amatuer Blender artist for about 5 years now.
> 
> So, Blender mainly. (CPU Rendering) I also use Terragen. GPU rendering ain't really an option due to low vRAM.
> 
> Blender can use up to 64 threads, so this is pretty much maxing it.



3Ds Max user here. Need all the Cuda I can get with iray as the main render engine.

I never knew Blender chewed CPU's. 

PS: Are you a hobbyist or create to sell, or work in the industry?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Mobo will be Supermicro but I have to wait until April 15th at which point my CC balance will be for May bill.



What is it about not quite following the ATX standard on that board?  Hole spacing?

Nice pair of silicon boobs.  Who'd have thought those things pack so many cores, wow.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> 3Ds Max user here. Need all the Cuda I can get with iray as the main render engine.
> I never knew Blender chewed CPU's.
> 
> PS: Are you a hobbyist or create to sell, or work in the industry?



Strictly a hobbyist. I mainly do sci-fi stuff. I was happy with i7 4c/8t until I got a taste of E5-2683v3 on the cheap. It was 350USD back then. The price has gone up a lot now.

I am expecting Cinebench R15 score of 3400 from this rig when built. I hate being restricted on GPU vRAM.



Sasqui said:


> What is it about not quite following the ATX standard on that board?  Hole spacing?
> 
> Nice pair of silicon boobs.  Who'd have thought those things pack so many cores, wow.



2 or 3 holes won't line up by an inch or so. I have plastic standoffs but the case must not have integrated standoffs.

I will show you eventually with photos.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Strictly a hobbyist. I mainly do sci-fi stuff. I was happy with i7 4c/8t until I got a taste of E5-2683v3 on the cheap. It was 350USD back then. The price has gone up a lot now.
> 
> I am expecting Cinebench R15 score of 3400 from this rig when built. I hate being restricted on GPU vRAM.



There is a huge market for SCI-FI models, landscapes, clothing, machines, buildings etc....
I was looking at a similar setup to you but the Xeon's were only ES + it was a Hackintosh rig.  
The E5-2683v3 will set you back £500 a pop in the UK. Not worth it for a hobbyist like myself. 
How much VRAM do you need exactly? I'm not familiar with Terragen but 2 GTX 780 Ti's or 980 Ti's handle most rendering engines with ease.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> There is a huge market for SCI-FI models, landscapes, clothing, machines, buildings etc....
> I was looking at a similar setup to you but the Xeon's were only ES + it was a Hackintosh rig.
> The E5-2683v3 will set you back £500 a pop in the UK. Not worth it for a hobbyist like myself.
> How much VRAM do you need exactly? I'm not familiar with Terragen but 2 GTX 780 Ti's or 980 Ti's handle most rendering engines with ease.



I use CUDA when the machine is rendering and I want to still use Blender. Blender works in instances, so if I open up a new Blender instance and set it to use CUDA, it will use only a single thread or so and rest of processing work on CUDA.

Since I can tell Blender how many threads it is allowed to use, on my current rig, I set it to use 24 threads and I use 4 threads for browsing and CUDA processing.

Terragen does not use GPU.

As for RAM, it's easy to go over 5GB due to bump and spec maps, add in high sub div it can get high. I usually do 2k textures. 4k texture is a waste of RAM. It's fairly easy to go over 10GB of RAM. Add in overhead and whatnot, you are looking at 12gb RAM consumption maximum in my case.
On average, I use 5 ~ 8GB ram. But I can easily go over 16gb ram I currently have. I don't 90% of time go over that though.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I use CUDA when the machine is rendering and I want to still use Blender. Blender works in instances, so if I open up a new Blender instance and set it to use CUDA, it will use only a single thread or so and rest of processing work on CUDA.
> 
> Since I can tell Blender how many threads it is allowed to use, on my current rig, I set it to use 24 threads and I use 4 threads for browsing and CUDA processing.
> 
> ...



I also use Cuda and I've never had to tinker with settings. I leave the CPU off when rendering and let the GPU's do the work. 
Have you ever considered using 3ds Max as it seems blender bogs the system down from what you're saying? 
You can get Max free for 3 years. Just sign up as a student.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Can't pay that much for 3D Max. Besides, I am too used to Blender. And, in my opinion, CPU rendering is better, due to flexibility of RAM.

I am not sure what you mean by blender is bogging down the system? It's rendering which is probably one of the most processor intensive work. Of course, it will slow down any system if using all resources. Having more threads gives me options to divert some threads for my own use during a render.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Can't pay that much for 3D Max. Besides, I am too used to Blender. And, in my opinion, CPU rendering is better, due to flexibility of RAM.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by blender is bogging down the system? It's rendering which is probably one of the most processor intensive work. Of course, it will slow down any system if using all resources. Having more threads gives me options to divert some threads for my own use during a render.



Fair enough.

What I mean is letting the CUDA GPU do the rendering while freeing up most of the CPU to do other things. 
Basically get yourself some more CUDA cores. 1280 CUDA cores isn't much for rendering. Even an older 780 Ti has 2880 CUDA. A Titan black has 2880 CUDA cores  and 6GB of VRAM.  And both are cheap.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> What I mean is letting the CUDA GPU do the rendering while freeing up most of the CPU to do other things.
> Basically get yourself some more CUDA cores. 1280 CUDA cores isn't much for rendering. Even an older 780 Ti has 2880 CUDA. A Titan black has 2880 CUDA cores  and 6GB of VRAM.  And both are cheap.



Oh, I tried that on letting CUDA do the work and use the CPU. 

Here is a major issue with CUDA rendering. CUDA rendering does not have an option to use less cores. It's all or nothing. When you use GPU to render, the screen lags badly. Doesn't matter CPU is free or not, the screen lags since GPU is fully loaded.

CPU rendering isn't like that. Out of 28 threads, I tell Blender to use 24 threads and I can even game with GPU free.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

I suggest dual GPU's as any app using Nvidia's CUDA will utilise both GPU's (Non SLI)

With Iray I tried 2 GPU's + CPU.  I found eliminating the CPU made the render faster at times. Depending on the scene complexity that is.
I've rarely have any screen lag.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2017)

Again, another problem is GPU is vRAM.


----------



## Killerdroid (Apr 6, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Again, another problem is GPU is vRAM.



I see Terragen isn't that GPU friendly.  Now I see where you're coming from.
How long for a complex scene render BTW?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Finally (for real), I hope the standoffs on the NZXT case are removeable. I have conflicting reports on this.
> View attachment 85945


They are removable, as they supply an extra stand off in the box in case you decide not to go with the standard ATX Motherboard set up.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 7, 2017)

Last night, I went to a local CanadaComputers store which is 30 minutes away from my home. So, it'd make an hour trip. I didn't want to spend an hour on the trip but decided that I had to see the case with my own eyes.

The NZXT case I ordered does come with unremoveable standoffs on regular ATX holes. What is interesting is that older stocks seems to have removeable standoffs and newer shipments seem to have integrated.

In the end, I bought Fractal Define C window version. The case is actually not that big compared to my current case. it's about 2 inches taller but also about 1 inches shorter in depth due to not having any 5.25 inch bays.

I am going to miss the front USB ports and SD card reader. Guess I will need to buy a hub.

So, that's it. Case is done and settled. Thank God.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Is the Motherboard going to fit? 
I know the Asus board says form factor ATX, but I would expect it to be E-ATX


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Is the Motherboard going to fit?
> I know the Asus board says form factor ATX, but I would expect it to be E-ATX



I once had a dual socket mATX rig. Oh, yes, it will fit. 

Dual socket ATX is limited to 4 RAM banks per CPU though due to motherboard real estate. E-ATX can go up to 8+ ranks per CPU.

As long as you don't use stupidly large CPU heatsinks, it will work.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 11, 2017)

Just waiting at the moment. Due to Easter weekend which starts on this Friday, I will be making the orders for Supermicro motherboard, a PSU, 2 heatsinks, and 2 sticks of RAM on next Monday (17th).

Those eat up my entire budget for April unfortunately and I will need to wait until May 15th before buying additional RAMs and few drives.

Meanwhile, let me show you the plastic standoffs. They are meant for various situations, one of which is my case where motherboard screw holes do not line up with standard ATX holes. E-ATX motherboards also sometimes don't follow the exact standard and you use these more than you expect to during rackmount assemblies.

What they do is that they prevent motherboards from being bent and touch metal plate, preventing possible shorts.
They are most helpful when installing RAMs. Some rackmount cases do come with a thick layer of plastic sheet on motherboard area though.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 13, 2017)

Following parts were ordered today.

I expect the RAM to arrive late, so I will make mobo order around that time. They are coming from Ohio.

1. Hynix HMA41GR7MFR4N 8gb ECC buffered 2133 x 2. These RAMs are on QVL list and therefore the safest to use on the supermicro motherboard. These also happen to be the cheapest. ETA is 2 weeks for these. So, each CPU will have only 8gb RAM. I know that sucks, but my budget is already over-stretched at this point.

2. EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B1 - This PSU has dual CPU power cables.https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00K85X23O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3. ARCTIC Freezer i11 x2. These are the cheapest and smallest CPU heatinks that handle E5-2683v3 under 70c. I will change one of them with H55 in May.

4. USB hub since I will be losing front panel USB / SD card access. I use those frequently.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 13, 2017)

I want that screw kit box! Right now all I have is a scavenged collection of nuts and screws from old builds 

Great case choice, Fractal Defines are really nice to build with!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 16, 2017)

As things stand -

1. PSU, Heatsinks, and USB Hub will arrive on Friday 21st according to Amazon. I used free shipping which is why they are taking their sweet time packing things.

2. RAM sticks are a bit of mystery. I gave 2 weeks of ETA at maximum. Coming from Ohio though, I think it will arrive by end of 21st.

3. Newegg had a weekend sale for a supermicro mobo I had in my wishlist. I saved 20 bucks from it. So, instead of 419 CAD, I paid 399 CAD. Add in 13% tax plus shipping, I paid 460 CAD total. Model is MBD-X10DAL-I-O. I will likely have to update BIOS to get this working. I may have to purchase a 4gb ECC RAM as well just to boot into BIOS. We will see.
The motherboard will arrive the earliest on 18th.


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I once had a dual socket mATX rig. Oh, yes, it will fit.
> 
> Dual socket ATX is limited to 4 RAM banks per CPU though due to motherboard real estate. E-ATX can go up to 8+ ranks per CPU.
> 
> As long as you don't use stupidly large CPU heatsinks, it will work.



Dual socket mATX thats amazing I didn't know something like that existed. 
And I've been meaning to ask you this a long time, what's up with your Avatar ?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 16, 2017)

r9 said:


> And I've been meaning to ask you this a long time, what's up with your Avatar ?



What's wrong with it? I like women's thighs.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 19, 2017)

The mobo is here finally. The RAM also arrived. Just waiting for my amazon shipment.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 19, 2017)

Build process phase 1.

Aw, hell. It was close. The mobo is wider than normal and it barely fit. Just few more mm wider, it wouldn't have fit. Close call.

Anyway, I installed 1st CPU and 1st RAM into CPU1 socket and #1 RAM socket and inspected motherboard holes to determine which aren't going to be aligned.





Good news: Only 2 holes won't align. In some cases, 3 or 4 holes won't align and that sometimes just doesn't give enough tightening when installed vertically.





However, the plastic standoff I was going to use is too tall. Therefore, I decided to use another dud standoff that matches height.





This will prevent motherboard from touching the case and will also prevent bending when installing RAMs and whatnot. I am just glad that it's only 2 holes. The mobo will be installed securely.





And, again, it was a tight fit.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

Build process phase 2

So, stuff arrived. With this, the system has just enough stuff to boot and use. I will buy more RAM next month. My biggest concern right now is that whether the system boots at all.

And before I move the 2nd CPU from my main rig and commit, I want to test the whole thing.



 



 

See the CPU 2 socket? That's what I needed from a PSU.



I gave some moments of thoughts on how to place CPU heatinks. I will play with them more later.



 



 



 



 


Well, I don't have bad news. The rig boots and installed Windows 10 in 5 or so minutes.

While the motherboard BIOS is not up to date, it is recent enough. I won't bother with updating BIOS.
I will install Blender and put it to a render test for few hours. If it passes, I will relocate my main rig into this thing.

My slight concern is CPU heatsink. It's going to be pretty tight no matter how I place it. I might need to get rid of CPU fan for 2nd heatsink.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Narrow coolers designed for Xeons would fit, most after market coolers are too wide.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

Build process phase 3 (Final)

Render went well. Temp stayed at maximum 70c. So, I decided to move the 2nd CPU to the rig along with my HDDs.





Since I can't use M.2 here, I am using an oldie 840 Evo 128gb. 850 Evo 256gb for apps and 1TB HDD for backups.








Heatsinks were tight fit and do fit in the end. I do think I will get a H55 for the right CPU to free up some space.













You know, even a server mobo has BIOS flash utility now. Wowza.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

Power consumption / Temp / Future plans

So, the rig is built and seems to be stable as rock which is good news. The last thing I want is needing to RMA stuff.

First of all, power consumption.

130w at idle. 320 at full CPU load. GPU wasn't used. With GPU, I am looking at maybe 450w at total. But with this many threads, I won't generally be needing to use CUDA.










Cinebench R15 score. It is lower than I expected. I expected 3400+. Maybe I will let Windows 10 do its own thing for a day or two before doing the bench again.






Temp... Now, this is very interesting. At max load, temp is hanging around 50 ~ 55c. With one CPU / one heatsink, the temp was 70c. I think the two CPU fans working so close to each other is working wonders here.






Future plans



 

Now, above is my previous rig which now lacks a CPU. But I won't be ebaying those. I will be looking at E5 v4 CPUs in a year or two and this platform will let me test CPUs before making any pledge.

This spare 2011-3 rig will also encourage me to buy some ES CPUs. I haven't been buying cheap ES CPUs because I had no spare platform to test them with.

My immediate future plan is buying more RAM sticks and the rig is a little loud for my taste, so I will be looking at replacing the case fans. The CPU fan is quiet. I know that for sure. I've been using this specific model for a long time.


----------



## r9 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is overclocking an option in setups like this ?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## r9 (Apr 22, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Nope.


I was expecting that you gonna say that. 
You must wonder what it can do @3GHz .


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2017)

Dats purdy.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)

The only problem I have at the moment is fan speed control. Being a server motherboard without IPMI and iKVM, the BIOS does allow me to control fan speed via 4 presets. (For info, if it's IPMI board, you have to set fan speed through IPMI viewer either remotely or on OS level)

The quietest preset sets fan speed to 5,000 RPM if possible. What that means is that I should not use 4 pin fans and all of the fans in the case is 4 pin, so they are all running at maximum RPM.

In other words, I will need to purchase 3 pin fans next month and even consider changing CPU heatsinks with swappable fans. Making it quiet will be my next goal.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

I have an update to make.

It seems my previous idle power consumption was wrong. Now that a day has passed and Windows did its own indexing and updating, idle power draw is down to 70ish watt which is much better than 130 I had a day ago.

Why is this important (to me at least)? On X99 platform, idle power consumption was always 100 ~ 120 watt. Lower idle power consumption is very important because I believe a computer stays idle or near idle most of times. This idle power consumption is what I likely get during web browsing. C612 chipset is certainly less power hungry than X99 chipset. A huge thump up for that (again for me at least).

This means it wastes less power on idle and does work twice faster when required: Bonus for me.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 23, 2017)

Seems impossible it dropped to 67 watts. Is Windows parking or shutting off the second Xeon?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

I was browsing TPU when I felt like checking the power usage. It is entirely possible that it's parking the 2nd CPU. Either way, I am impressed.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> ......The quietest preset sets fan speed to 5,000 RPM if possible. What that means is that I should not use 4 pin fans and all of the fans in the case is 4 pin, so they are all running at maximum RPM.
> 
> In other words, I will need to purchase 3 pin fans next month ....... Making it quiet will be my next goal.


Try pulling the sensor wire from the 4 pin plug, it will function as a normal 3 pin fan then.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Try pulling the sensor wire from the 4 pin plug, it will function as a normal 3 pin fan then.



Ohhh, yeah, that might work. Thanks.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

X99 has same or lower idle consumption, it's just that you maybe had (again) some background apps running eg. Windows Update or it's because your CPU was overclocked. Even X79 is under 100W. 

http://techreport.com/review/27279/asus-x99-a-motherboard-reviewed/4


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> X99 has same or lower idle consumption........ Even X79 is under 100W.


That's good to know, as i'm looking for a X79 Motherboard myself and power consumption is always on my mind.


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Lower idle power consumption is very important because I believe a computer stays idle or near idle most of times.


Your computer should never be idle  Get WCG up and running on that monster! lol

Seriously though, this is a pretty cool build


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> X99 has same or lower idle consumption, it's just that you maybe had (again) some background apps running eg. Windows Update or it's because your CPU was overclocked. Even X79 is under 100W.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27279/asus-x99-a-motherboard-reviewed/4



Thanks but my X99 system never went below 100w. It was hovering around at 120. I did check numerous times.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Thanks but my X99 system never went below 100w. It was hovering around at 120. I did check numerous times.


boards/setups/background apps etc. differ, those websites test non-overclocked, skeleton setups with skeleton windows only, so no wonder their numbers are lower. But this is true for any system, not only for X99. Though I wouldn't compare a new system (software and all) with a old, that's exactly what you did. That's again skeleton vs. old system full of apps (I guess).


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> boards/setups/background apps etc. differ, those websites test non-overclocked, skeleton setups with skeleton windows only, so no wonder their numbers are lower. But this is true for any system, not only for X99. Though I wouldn't compare a new system (software and all) with a old, that's exactly what you did. That's again skeleton vs. old system full of apps (I guess).



My application library is exactly the same. I don't even have that many.

What I had and what I have now are exactly identical: Steam (same games since drive is transferred), LibreOffice, GIMP, Blender, Firefox. FTP and SSH clients. And, again, I checked power usage as a brand new system and after. And it never went below 100.

I will have another opportunity to test the system if I grab an cheap ES cpu.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> My application library is exactly the same. I don't even have that many.
> 
> What I had and what I have now are exactly identical: Steam (same games since drive is transferred), LibreOffice, GIMP, Blender, Firefox. FTP and SSH clients. And, again, I checked power usage as a brand new system and after. And it never went below 100.


Another factor I forgot, mainboards differ a lot =) 

I guess after all you're right, that Supermicro board is very efficient. Makes sense, servers are supposed to be efficient.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Try pulling the sensor wire from the 4 pin plug, it will function as a normal 3 pin fan then.



You actually want to pull the PWM wire, not the sensor wire.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> You actually want to pull the PWM wire, not the sensor wire.



As for the noise, I think the CPU fans are the culprit. I did check by pulling out all fans and inserting back one by one.

But the main issue appears to be the case itself and how fans are aligned. I don't feel high enough noise with one by one. But when all four are together, it's a vacuum cleaner.

Edit: CPU fans are rated for 2,000 RPM max. Case fans are rated for 1,400 RPM.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Thanks but my X99 system never went below 100w. It was hovering around at 120. I did check numerous times.



The X99 and C612 are, AFAIK, the same silicon.  They just have different features enabled/disabled.  The power consumption could be a lot of things.  The first thing that comes to mind is not just the chipset, but the rest of the stuff on the motherboard.  Compared to your X99 Extreme4, the Supermicro board has less power hungry stuff on it.  It doesn't have as many USB ports, it doesn't have a fancy high powered sound chip.

The other thing to consider is the PSU.  I gather you aren't using the same PSU in each system.  150w is 20% load on a 750w PSU, you are idling below that.  Once you start to get below that 20% load level, PSU efficiency starts to drop off pretty rapidly.  Some PSUs are better than others in this area.  This alone can make a 10-20w difference, especially if you had a bigger unit in your X99 rig.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> What's wrong with it? I like women's thighs.


 
 But that's not a "WOMAN" a girl maybe........


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> The X99 and C612 are, AFAIK, the same silicon.  They just have different features enabled/disabled.  The power consumption could be a lot of things.  The first thing that comes to mind is not just the chipset, but the rest of the stuff on the motherboard.  Compared to your X99 Extreme4, the Supermicro board has less power hungry stuff on it.  It doesn't have as many USB ports, it doesn't have a fancy high powered sound chip.
> 
> The other thing to consider is the PSU.  I gather you aren't using the same PSU in each system.  150w is 20% load on a 750w PSU, you are idling below that.  Once you start to get below that 20% load level, PSU efficiency starts to drop off pretty rapidly.  Some PSUs are better than others in this area.  This alone can make a 10-20w difference, especially if you had a bigger unit in your X99 rig.



The X99 had FSP Hydro 650w.



jaggerwild said:


> But that's not a "WOMAN" a girl maybe........



They are Japanese. They look younger than how old they actually are. Actually, the photo is from a renowned cosplayer.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 23, 2017)

Ordered two of these Zalman fan controllers to keep the noise down.... Man, I am really going over my budget this month...


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Q: When was the last time most geeks  touched a warm breast?



When my mother was breastfeeding me #vegan


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 30, 2017)

Have you tried anything else that would benefit from the 28 cores?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Have you tried anything else that would benefit from the 28 cores?



Nothing would really benefit more from higher # of cores than rendering.

With i7-4770/6700, I was looking at 3~4 hours per render. Mistakes and re-renders concerned, it can take days for final render.

With single e5-2683v3, each render went down to 1 ~ 1:30 hour. That was significant time saving. That's why I went for dual. With 28 cores, all of my render time is down to 30 minutes at decent quality setting.

Just the amount of time saved gives me less stress because mistakes cost me less.


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Nothing would really benefit more from higher # of cores than rendering.
> 
> With i7-4770/6700, I was looking at 3~4 hours per render. Mistakes and re-renders concerned, it can take days for final render.
> 
> ...



Time is money, looks like you're saving quite a few bucks.
Just curious what do you render ?


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 30, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> What's the rig going to be used for?
> I don't think 2 Xeon's will make your Pr0n collection go any faster



Démineur probably


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking at this multi cpu machine got me thinking .
So i went on ebay and got the poor man's multi cpu rig Poweredge r410 .
Dell Poweredge R410 2 X QUAD CORE 2.40GHZ E5620 32GB RAM 4x320GB 7.2K for $244 shipped.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2017)

Despite of my high interest on women's thighs, my renders have nothing to do with skin.

My main focus is sci-fi but I do fantasy as well.

Here are two recent examples. One's scifi. The other is fantasy. They were rendered in FHD.


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Despite of my high interest on women's thighs, my renders have nothing to do with skin.
> 
> My main focus is sci-fi but I do fantasy as well.
> 
> ...



Show us more .


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2017)

O...kay?


----------



## alucasa (May 2, 2017)

I won an auction for an anime figure off Ebay 2 weeks ago. I bid 2 bucks and I won it. It arrived today and I think it fits well, lol


----------



## johnspack (May 2, 2017)

Loving it.  My rendering,  transcoding jobs and vms would rock on this.  I'm starting to get the bug to build a proper workstation......


----------

